# Congratulations



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratualtions to the people of Egypt may this be the start of a new and happy life for all Egyptians and at the same time we must never forget the people who died to give Egypt a better future


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Congratualtions to the people of Egypt may this be the start of a new and happy life for all Egyptians and at the same time we must never forget the people who died to give Egypt a better future


So,so happy for them.......MABROOK to the people of Egypt.....the ones who died are gone but will never be forgotten as they are part of history now.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

